

Show HN: Accelerators Visualized - cheshireoctopus
https://accelvis.herokuapp.com/

======
rhgraysonii
This is great. It could really help someone geographically plan the
opportunity cost of going to the valley vs heading to other locations that
have a closer proximity if they happen to be in the middle-US or towards the
East. Heck, I never realized Columbus, OH even had any accelerators.

------
simonlast
This is cool, nice job. When I drag over a label, it seems to flicker. Maybe
try pointer-events: none; on the labels.

~~~
cheshireoctopus
Your fix worked. Thanks!

------
nailer
Is this just US? I can't seem to make it show Europe.

~~~
cheshireoctopus
Only US for now. Expanding to Europe to soon!

------
joshuaellinger
it would be a lot more interesting if they showed a couple of distributions
and filtered by year.

